# New Pics and House Extension!



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I received the add-on for a 10 gallon tank from PetSmart. Now the girls have some more room to live. I haven't seen any issues with the tank, but I did want to expand.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Rats actually need a lot more than that. They need things to climb on and more than just one hut. Also rats shouldn't be in a tank because they have very sensitive respatory systems and they tank has really poor ventilation.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Huts don't have to be store bought either. Cardboard boxes work. Plastic crates and such from the dollar tree. Bedding can be old tshirts, jeans, sweatshirts, dollar tree fleece baby blankets ect.

Craigslist is probably the most economical way to get a cage. This one is in your area https://topeka.craigslist.org/for/5215237357.html Can't tell if the bars are 1/2 inch, so if I were looking at it I'd give em call and ask.

Here is a really nice looking one and huge for two girls https://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/5221164195.html

The cage you are using would be great for a sick cage/quarantine/babies if ever had an oppsie.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

rats pee turns to ammonia after 2 days, and they do have sensitive respiratory systems, so good job getting the cage part, but as JAnimal said, they need much more space to enjoy life. But they're rats, do as you'd please


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope you're not feeling like you're being attacked. It looks like you've tried hard to give a better cage and an exercise room for your two cute little girls! The fleece on the ramps and levels is a great idea too, it will help protect their sensitive little feet!  I love their little exercise room with the hut! Just be sure to watch them, they will climb those walls and escape really quick! lol ;D

I would just like to add that the shavings you're using look like pine or cedar? If you change anything at all about your cage set up, it should be the bedding. Pine and cedar and other soft wood litters are toxic to ratties and especially because they are in a tank, there is such poor ventilation, they likely will be effected much faster and start sneezing, wheezing, coughing, and having other respiratory distress. It's likely it will turn to pneumonia very quickly (sometimes it feels like it happens overnight) and can definitely be fatal. It is also not friendly to their liver. http://www.ratfanclub.org/litters.html

Try using Kaytee Clean n' Cozy (you can get it online on drs. foster and smith in a nice big bulk bag that should last a long time). It's made of paper and is great for burrowing around in! I use this litter in my litterboxes (my rats cages are lined with fleece, very easy to clean and much safer. Looks very nice too) and my rats love it. It's almost totally dust free. Carefresh is also good, but is more dusty and can also cause respiratory irritation.

I hope you consider switching litters. I just always feel like I should warn everyone because I remember being a 10 year old with a rat, who one morning I woke up and checked on him and he was laying on his side gasping for air. Whenever I touched him he cried and screamed, and was totally limp and lethargic. He was taken to the vet and had to be put to sleep for pneumonia. He seemed 100% healthy just the night before. It happened so fast, and I had no idea at that age that just litter could be dangerous. Just hoping to help other ratties so they don't go the way my poor Toby did.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah as Finnebon said I didn't mean to come across as mean or anything. I'm sorry because I know it kinda sounded like that.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I am not using cedar or pine but untreated aspen. I read a rat book that said that was OK. I clean the cage out twice a day and keep careful watch on any urine smells. The extension actually gives them a lot of breathing room. I plan on going bigger, but I also don't have a lot of $. The playpen gives them at least two hours a day of roaming fun. They now have 3 levels to climb, multiple paper tubes and I just added a hammock. There are a lot of opposing views out there so I have to weigh what I can and can't do.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Aspen is completly safe


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi there! So, used your location on Craigslist and here is a decent 1/2" wire cage with solid ramps and levels for 45$! The space they're currently in isn't feasible for adult ratties at all, so please please look at this ad- reasonably priced cages are around if you look
http://topeka.craigslist.org/for/5215237357.html


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

I know we're kind of piling this on, but a tank really is not a good place to keep rats. I know a lot of websites and books say it's okay, but if you ask any veterinarian who knows the first thing about rats, they'll tell you tanks are a no-no. That being said, I can see how much you care about your rats, and how much effort you've but into your cage to try and make it work. And that's awesome! A lot of people buy rats, throw them in the cheapest cage available and are done with them. :/ So you're already a better rat owner than probably %70 of people who buy rats. xP But by keeping them in a tank, you're really not saving yourself a whole lot of money, because you're increasing the chances that your babies will get sick, and then you'll have to pay for a vet visit. And anyone on here can tell you how quickly those bills can stack up.

I hope you're at least considering switching them over to a wire cage. As a few people have pointed out, you can get a lot of cages pretty cheap online. I got my cage (big enough for 3 adult males) for only $30, because somebody had to move and was trying to get rid of stuff fast.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

It's really disheartening when I posted something I was SO excited about and now I regret it. I understand the concern and the advice and I appreciate it immensely. Unfortunately, as I said before, I am unable to afford a new cage at this time. I was so happy to see an alternate solution with the cage extension (two days of overtime work) that has made a tremendous difference. I even have a fan in the room going at all times. So far, there has been no smell, no dampness, no mold. Part of this is the time I take to care for the tank and make sure it is dry and clean. My husband had become annoyed at me because I have been fretting over these responses to my post that make me feel like I am murdering my rats. When I adopt an animal I do not do it lightly. I research and I try to adapt to what I can. I was mislead in the beginning and thought I figured out a great way to fix that. The only reason I even have the playpen is because my nephew has spent so much at Petco, he was able to give me $25 rewards bucks. It is what it is. I will make an effort to get bigger cage but at this time I choose to celebrate how far I have come. With that said, I hope my experience on this sight gets better so I can be happy about spending my time here.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Please don't be disheartened, I think you've done a great job trying to make the best of things. I understand how it is to be mislead into setting up for a pet a certain way just to find that it's not optimal; there's no way you can get back the money you've spent and you feel like you're back to square one with no where to go due to financial limitations. Tank toppers are really not all that bad and provide a lot more open air space for your rats, so you really shouldn't feel like you're harming them (as long as you clean regularly). I think a lot of us forget what it's like to be first time rat parents when there is so much bad information out there with most of it coming from the people you are buying your setup from. As others have mentioned, when you have the resources, I highly suggest looking around craigslist for a cage; you can usually find great cages for much cheaper than you'd get them new. I really hope you're enjoying your new babies


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You're right. You should be applauded for making an effort to improve the situation. Sometimes others just have to realize that the best we can do is the best we can do, and not demand more than is possible at the time. You are making steps in the right direction. Know that not all of us want to denigrate your efforts just because you can't go from less than ideal to the best possible in one step.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't feel bad about not having enough money for a first cage. When I first owned rats they actually ended up switching through multiple cages because I kept doing research and ended up being able to afford more over a period of time. I actually started out with a tank, moved to an old bird cage which I reconstructed, and after much asking and waiting ended up moving to the Petco Rat Manor when it went on sale. The time span from the reconstructed cage to an actual rat cage was almost a year, and the time between the tank and the reconstucted cage was actually a few months. After that I had the rat manor for roughly a year, and I moved up again to a rusty double ferret nation, which I recieved for free when I helped rehome someone's ferret. I sand blasted, repainted, and rebuilt most of the ferret nation and made it rat proof by adding hardware cloth. That project took a little over a month, and I've had this cage ever since. It's been a little over two years since I've had the ferret nation. Don't get too discouraged if everything does not fall into place all at once. You are doing the best you can for your rats, and their lives have improved already judging by the pictures you posted.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks kksrats and raindear. Since the loss of my brother and niece 18 months ago, it is still a fresh wound, I can be super sensitive. I am using these little beings as therapy. Little things are making me happy again like rat time, coloring books, and reading some of the posts here. I have been a Rat Daddy for 3 weeks and plan on keeping it up for many years to come.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

An upgrade to something easier to clean can be something fun to look foward to then! Something I really like doing is playtime on the bed, since mine is off the floor, when they're little. Blankets make awesome tunnels! Plus it often ends up naptime under the blankets which melts my heart. I also enjoy having the cage by my bed, which is my haven, so they keep close to you and your life. Also I suggest a weighted blanket- it's my favorite form of therapy excluding ratties
The pink fleece looks so precious! What are their names?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Their names are Esmerelda and Endora named for characters in "Bewitched". I got Esmerelda first and my nephew named her. I then read about not having a single rat, so two days later I got Endora. They were both in the same litter and I got them at Petco (I already know about pet stores). Esmerelda is the shy one and Endora is the escape artist. We have playtime twice a day, once in the morning when I wake up and clean the cage(just picking up the waste and any wet spots) and then once before bed. They both crawl on me but aren't snugglers yet. I read girls are more active than boys. I just added a hammock made from $1 store stuff and they are already using it.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I love those names! Rats are incredibley therapeutic, and since they are still so young the bonding has just begun and there is so much more ahead. Congratulations on the new extension, they look really excited to have that extra space. Do you by any chance live near Michigan? I have an old cage that my boys were too big for. I adopted a 2 pound rat and the ramps were WAY too thin for his fat butt lol.

Alsp, if you have any old clothes or blankets that you are willing to tear into, those make great free hammocks and tunnels for them inside and outside their home. Plus garage sales and dollar stores are you friends! You can get really creative with things from these places.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I live in Topeka, Kansas. Because I was so mad at the posts, I went to the dollar store and got some stuff. I made a hammock with a washcloth and some grommets (?). I actually have a plan to get a bigger cage. I have a lot of Wonder Woman and Storm stuff I can sell at Vintage Stock to get some $. It's the last of any stuff I own that has value and it's just sitting around. Better to have fun stuff for the babies.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

There are some stores that have sales on little fleece throw blankets which are great for the babies. They have no threads like shirts so there's little risk about someone getting a foot or head stuck in chewed holes and threads. Felt can also be good for the same reason. I think places like Big Lots or Target (Even Ikea) have fleece throw blankets that we've used and made into simple hammocks, with or without grommets. Usually we just cut a little slit on the corners and tie it to the cage with a strip of fleece. They're also bigger than washcloths and you can get more uses out of them I think. Just thought I'd mention for a little money saver. (they also come in cute patterns too sometimes!) Oh, and Joanne's crafts seems to always have some kind of fleece sale going on. Either not too popular patterns, patterns they're trying to sell out of, non-current holiday patterns, or plain single colors are always on sale. I hope that helps a little! I always like to vote for fleece for cheap re-usable alternatives since it's so soft and cute!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Old thrift store shirts also make great shelf liners for our cage and the 1/2 shelves. Just be sure to throw it away if it gets too chewed up and holey because it could be a safety risk down the road. But what rat isn't going to chew through everything? lol


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Overnight pneumonia is no joke. My poor Edi was bouncing around happily in the morning, and laid out flat gasping for air and refusing food and water when we came home from work.


Your girls are adorable! I love the playspace--how do they not climb right out of there? Constant monitoring?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

My cage has some pink felt/fleece that I got in their scrap bin. Believe me, I have decided to always get the rats stuff that I can either manufacture or get at a bargain. The only reason I have the pink igloo is because my nephew bought it for the girls. Everything else they have is household. They LOVE tubes from toilet paper and paper towels. They also have fun with tissues. The dollar store is my new mecca, as well. My hammocks are made with washcloths. Thanks for the tips, though. It's nice to see that others don't buy into the pet store stock of toys and stuff!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Something I used to do when my babies were still young (they're 2 now!) is I would treat thin strips of newspaper, about an inch thick and then stick them through the bars on various parts of the cage, or just put a handful of the strips crumpled on top of the cage. They had fun working to pull the strips into the cage and put it into a nest and would run back and forth doing that until most of it was inside the cage.

Anoher fun thing is again tear more strips and crumple in little bundles and stuff in toilet paper tubes (no glue on the tubes though!) and in between little paper balls, stuff in a their kibbles, or a small ammount of treats like seeds, nuts, or dried fruit, nothing too sugary or fatty. They ahve fun shredding that too. It's a good option for cheap fun and enrichment for babies. You can also tie those stuffed tubes up with a trip of fleece and make ratty piñata.

During summer, make ice cubes with small chunks of fruit frozen into cubes, or fill a small shallow dish with water and fruit chunks so it's not as easy to carry off and let melt somewhere messy.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh and try pea fishing! Fill a shallowish heavy (untippable!) bowl with water and sprinkle in some frozen peas or other frozen veggie chunks and let them go fishing. That's fun to watch, and also cheap for us!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> Ooh and try pea fishing! Fill a shallowish heavy (untippable!) bowl with water and sprinkle in some frozen peas or other frozen veggie chunks and let them go fishing. That's fun to watch, and also cheap for us!


I am making a list of all this to try. The cage has been redecorated. We are now orange and black with two hammocks. I got a $1 dog rope and zip tied it so they could crawl on it. The orange is $1 for two washcloths. Our new game is, I decorate, they re-decorate. I clean the spot clean the cage twice a day so it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Lauraeliza (Aug 28, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> Ooh and try pea fishing! Fill a shallowish heavy (untippable!) bowl with water and sprinkle in some frozen peas or other frozen veggie chunks and let them go fishing. That's fun to watch, and also cheap for us!


I wish my rats liked that. I couldn't wait to try it but they didn't want any part of it even though they like peas. I might try again now that they're older.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Just did pea fishing tonight and 3 of my 4 weren't having any of it lol. I finally got them to try it after holding a pea at the surface of the water and they had to take it from my fingers and lean in and get their noses wet at the same time. I think that got them the idea, and a couple of them started fishing on their own after that. Might need to do that a few times before they understand that there's treats in the water.

I think the biggest problem is just convincing them water isn't scary and that there's tasty treats in there if they're willing to work for it!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I also buy woven baskets at the thrift store for like $0.25 each. Just be very very careful they are not treated!! They cannot be lacquered or shiny or dyed. That stuff could be very bad for them. If you can find plain, untreated basket, that's what you want to use. Can put treats and kibbles and paper in there too. Make them work for their kibbles! Get rid of the bowl and hide their kibbles in various spots around the cage. If the toilet paper tube is too tough, you can just wrap more newspaper around the bundles and twist off at the ends.

If you can find a place that sells good clean grass hay (the nice soft stuff, not the hard straw), that's good for burrowing around in and hiding treats and paper strips and stuffing into baskets or tissue paper boxes. Just be sure it's clean!! I bought hay once from a new store, and ALL my furry animals got mites/lice and they all had to get medication. Such a pain in the butt...

I'll try to add more crafty fun rat games if I can think of any!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Your girls are adorable! I love the playspace--how do they not climb right out of there? Constant monitoring?  It's a game to see if they can best me and "escape". It leads to them crawling all over me.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually.... For most of her life Fuzzy Rat "lived" in a 10 gallon aquarium and for a good portion of it she had a roommate....

That sounds terrible doesn't it?

Lets take a closer look.... Here she is...

Eating dinner...









Doing a little bit of climbing









snoozing








free ranging









Oh yea, walking at heel after a swim in the lake...









The only reason we moved her out of her 10 gallon cage was that her tumors made it hard for her to jump through the hatch when she wanted to get out.... I also most likely forgot to mention that the hatch was almost always open and she pretty much only slept in the aquarium when she wasn't sleeping in one of her secret nests.... In fact even after she had her big cage she went back to her aquarium or secret nests to nap until she just couldn't reach them anymore... Currently our rats prefer to live in an old metal cabinet they have stuffed with toilet paper and paper towel scraps over their nice rat cage.

Rats actually prefer small dark spaces to "sleep in".... now keep in mind we don't actually keep our rats in any cage... they have lots of room to run and play and hide... so there's nothing wrong with a small cage, aquarium and I suspect shoe box, as long as you don't actually expect your rats to live in it...

Rats need lots of room to play and explore, I don't believe even a large cage is enough to keep an active healthy young rat happy. A rat in good shape can run around for hours and cover miles every day if you give them the opportunity to. Wild rats have territories measured in acres, not square feet, but at the end of a long day they snuggle up into a safe tiny dark and comfy nest in a hole in the ground where they feel most comfortable.

If you have to keep your rats in a cage, then bigger is better, otherwise given a choice your rats are more likely to move into your kitchen drawers than hang out in their cage, and yes, trust me, I've opened the kitchen drawers to startle a sleepy rat napping there.


----------

